# MySQL Treiber via JDBC in Tomcat Servlet



## Numerobis (15. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 


wie genau kann ich denn den treiber der JDBC Datenbank in das Tomcat System einbinden , das man es mit dem Tag 
<sql:xxx></sql>  , als resultSet , usw. etc. benutzen kann?

In der NAleituing z.B stand man solle den treiber in das $CATALINE_HOME verzeichniss tun , und unter org.xxx.xxx dann den Treiber in einer Descrition Datei (XML) laden.

Aber das bekomm ich irgend wie net so recht hin.


Wie und wo genau muss ich diese Daten denn ablegen (mysqlconnectorj usw.) und wie ruf ich Sie dann auf?


Gruss Numi


----------



## DP (15. Dez 2006)

erstens heisst das nicht $CATALINE_HOME sondern $CATALINA_HOME weil da die catalina zu hause ist.

ferner würde ich auf sql oder gar db-connectiongeschichten in der jsp verzichten.


----------



## mammut21 (17. Dez 2006)

ich hatte das gleiche problem bei Oracle-Datenbank

ich habe mir die nötigen treiber bei oracle geladen (*.jar)

und dann ins verzeichnis C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\server\lib
und C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\common\lib
und C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\common\i18n

weil in C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf\jkconf.ant.xml steht das dort die main.classphat sind.

ob man die datei wirklich an alle drei stellen kopieren muss bezweifle ich, aber es geht




noch eine frage, wie soll man einen datenbank anwendung auf einen Web-Server aufbauen ohne die Datenbank-komunikation mit in die dynamischen Seiten einzubinden ?


----------



## DP (17. Dez 2006)

mammut21 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noch eine frage, wie soll man einen datenbank anwendung auf einen Web-Server aufbauen ohne die Datenbank-komunikation mit in die dynamischen Seiten einzubinden ?



so adhoc: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servlet


----------

